# Rush Pep Box Schematic?…



## Coda (Aug 28, 2021)

Does anyone have a schematic for the Pep Box. The only one I have found is from the British Pedal Company reissue, and, from what I have seen, it was shit. I’ve seen pics of the insides, and it looks simple enough. The newest reissue sounds pretty great.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 29, 2021)

From Effects Layouts (not sure where Storyboardest got it):











From Revolution Deux:


----------



## Mcknib (Aug 29, 2021)

This looks accurate if you compare it to gutshots of the original and the reissue his daughter made same as the revolution deux GE one @Feral Feline posted above


----------



## Coda (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks like I’ll go with the Revolution Deux ones. Thanks all.


----------



## HamishR (Apr 28, 2022)

Just found this thread via google! I found the storyboardist schematic for the silicon version which is actually the Basic Audio version which added the Body knob, as the original is rather thin and bright. I built the original a few years ago and thought it was ok but not amazing so this time I built the Basic Audio version which is better, but perhaps mine  doesn't sound quite as good as it should because I didn't have BC107Bs. I used 2N3904s and they gate slightly.  

Actually the gating is pretty cool and useful because most of my guitars feedback easily.  But I might need to either try different transistors or add a cap across the base and collector of one of the transistors to get rid of some squealing oscillation. I wonder which tranny I should add the cap to?


----------



## Coda (Apr 28, 2022)

HamishR said:


> Just found this thread via google! I found the storyboardist schematic for the silicon version which is actually the Basic Audio version which added the Body knob, as the original is rather thin and bright. I built the original a few years ago and thought it was ok but not amazing so this time I built the Basic Audio version which is better, but perhaps mine  doesn't sound quite as good as it should because I didn't have BC107Bs. I used 2N3904s and they gate slightly.
> 
> Actually the gating is pretty cool and useful because most of my guitars feedback easily.  But I might need to either try different transistors or add a cap across the base and collector of one of the transistors to get rid of some squealing oscillation. I wonder which tranny I should add the cap to?



I would try Q2…since that’s what works on a Fuzz Face.


----------



## HamishR (Apr 28, 2022)

Yup - tried and it works! Used a 47pF and it does the job with no tone loss. Thanks!


----------



## HamishR (May 1, 2022)

BTW this is the layout I drew for it, just in case anyone wants to try a vero version:


----------



## Coda (Jun 3, 2022)

I breadboarded the Si version this morning. I went with the Revolution Deux Si schematic, and used a 100k trimmer. Long story short: its pretty decent. Similar to an FY-2, to my ear...maybe with a tad more character. Interestingly, the first one I breadboarded died. Looks like I fried Q2 somehow. Anybody know off of the top of their head how that could have happened? Meanwhile, I'm going to start over. I don't think I have any 107's left, though...


----------

